# Storm!!!!!



## WasGeri (Aug 31, 2005)

Just started raining as I left work - thanks to the BBC I was expecting a sunny day so put my shorts on and did not bother to pack a coat.


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 31, 2005)

We just had the biggest clap of thunder I have ever expereinced here. My house actually shook. Loads of fork lightning now too. Very cool


----------



## madzone (Aug 31, 2005)

You've got our sloppy seconds - it was here at 11am


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 31, 2005)

It's blown over now, but that _was_ a bit of a scary bastard wasn't it!  I even saw several blasts of _horizontal_ forked lightning.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 31, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> It's blown over now, but that _was_ a bit of a scary bastard wasn't it!  I even saw several blasts of _horizontal_ forked lightning.



I was too afraid to look! I'm paranoid about lightning striking my house, but apparently it's not dangerous.


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 31, 2005)

OH COME ON THAT WAS CRAP.

Lasted 20 mins max a few decent rumbers and wussy rain....



MORE PLEASE .. like a days worth and ill be happy !


ps. might damage the celery crops but


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 31, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> ps. might damage the celery crops but



That can only be a good thing, in my eyes!


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 31, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That can only be a good thing, in my eyes!




OH Dear them be fighting werds they be.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 31, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> might damage the celery crops but






			
				Geri said:
			
		

> That can only be a good thing, in my eyes!



You fools!!!  It won't _damage_ my crop!  

-No, it'll only _help me_ with my eViL MaStEr PLAn !!!   







_Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!!..._


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> OH COME ON THAT WAS CRAP.
> 
> Lasted 20 mins max a few decent rumbers and wussy rain....
> 
> ...



For once I agree with On-The -Fly...fek me did I actually just say that?!  

I've heard louder rumbles coming from sparklings arse and ok there was  a couple of fancy streaks of electricity in the sky but It lasted ...ooooh....all of about a half hour tops?


I have to say also, that I, Like Geri, listened to the feking forcast and had  on shorts and no coat


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 31, 2005)

it was blindin' in bath! thunder and lighting very very frightning...me!! forks of lightning right down to ground and have already lost one house to fire   went on for ages, had to turn on all light in loungeroom at 4pm.. was    though!


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 31, 2005)

A storm!!! Amazing


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 31, 2005)

Just been through here, it was a goodun  

Live Lightning


----------

